

Interactive SQL Tutorial - sonabinu
http://sqlzoo.net/

======
bragh
If you want more general knowledge, then db-class.org is pretty awesome too.
Going through even some of those materials has probably saved me weeks' worth
of work, because not only do you get general SQL knowledge and practice, you
get a grounding in theory, XML and NoSQL too.

~~~
eddie_the_head
10gen is conducting free MongoDB classes on edX (MOOC platform by
Harvard+MIT+Berkeley) currently.

<https://education.10gen.com/courses>

M101: MongoDB for Developers

M102: MongoDB for DBAs

~~~
sonabinu
Thanks for that input ... I was actually looking for something on those lines,
appreciate your comment greatly.

------
skram
Can't reach the site since it's down but another site that I've used and
recommend is <http://sqlfiddle.com/>. Supports several DBMSes

~~~
alttag
I haven't worked on it in some time (it's still very much alpha; and I keep
meaning to release it on github), but I'd love some tips on improving
<http://sqmight.com>. SQLite backend.

------
hayksaakian
As someone who started learning databases with NoSQL (mongodb), the familiar
syntax (JavaScript) made learning higher order concepts much easier. SQL
throws a ton of syntax at you that's only really useful in SQL, and personally
put me off learning backend development.

~~~
jiggy2011
Having something that is "only useful in SQL" really sells it quite short.

SQL is the bread and butter of the data storage world, since it is compatible
with more DBMS systems than anything else.

For every mongoDB deployment out there, there will be thousands of
Oracle/MSSQL/MySQL/etc databases running critical business functions working
with both off the shelf and custom software in everything from family
businesses to FTSE 100s.

Besides, SQL is not a fully turing complete language which actually makes it
_easier_ to reason about and to evaluate. Not to mention the amount of study
it has had (COD NF etc) over the years.

You can do a lot with a Database by understanding a subset of syntax; SELECT ,
UPDATE , INSERT, DELETE , INNER JOIN , OUTER (LEFT|RIGHT) JOIN.

~~~
hayksaakian
While you are correct, I still think NoSQL is a better introduction to
databases than SQL. Without the syntax learning curve you can quickly interact
with a database and get a feel for how it works for the first time. Once you
get a hang of the broad db concepts, it could of course make sense to learn
SQL given the reasons you've presented.

------
stephenheron
Their are two similar sites, one for programming and another for Linux system
administration.

<http://linuxzoo.net/> and <http://progzoo.net>

------
msi77
Another interactive tutorial: <http://www.sql-tutorial.ru/content.html> and
exercises: <http://sql-ex.ru/exercises/index.php?act=learn>

------
samzhao
Your site is down? <http://www.isup.me/sqlzoo.net>

------
ubersoldat2k7
Very nice! Thanks!

